# Lc. Sun Catcher ‘Octoberfest’ (C. Dubiosa x C. Edward van Belle)



## tomp (Dec 30, 2022)

Another Sea God (Raymond Burr) hybrid made in 1992. On dreary rainy days The bright sulphur yellow always makes me smile.


----------



## monocotman (Dec 30, 2022)

Love it. That lip is very striking!
David


----------



## abax (Dec 30, 2022)

Made me smile too! Thank you. I needed that smile. Nice, upright dorsals too.


----------



## NEslipper (Jan 7, 2023)

Always love when you post this plant. Is it fragrant?


----------



## tomp (Sunday at 9:55 AM)

NEslipper said:


> Always love when you post this plant. Is it fragrant?


Thanks, this is one plant I don’t hesitate to repost because it is so cheerful on these dark winter days. I like to share the joy. I also like plants with a “story“ and the Raymond Burr/Sea God Nursery qualifies on that score.

Somewhat Fragrant.


----------

